# Not quit sure what to think of this



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

That is a man in for a serious hurtin when that foal grows up...thats for sure.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

ummm.....hmmmmm


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Yeah thats a really bad idea to put it lightly...


----------



## SlapLeather (Oct 7, 2010)

Stupidity, mockery and disrepect for an awesome animal...is what I think! Look at the way he slaps the horse's neck as he walks away from it as if it just exists for his idiocy.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

oh wow...is he or who ever buys that foal when it grows up in for a BIG surprise...... 
that flies in the face of everything your supposedly taught about foals and stuff....


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

Someday that foal will be a half a ton and then it won't be all fun and games for this jerk!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Uh, no words for this one. And that can't be good on his joints. (the colt's, I could care less about the guy's!)


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Just give it a year or two-then it will be the guys!


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

Why is there a rope around that mares front legs? Is that to stop her running out into the road or something? I've never seen that before... What the fudge, like...

And that foal. Yeah, that guy will regret this when that foal grows...


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

hobbles of some sort. I noticed that too.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Weird-looking hobbles


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

I really don't think this is that big of a deal... Yeah, it's kind weird, but that foal isn't abused or neglected or hurt. The guy was just playing. The foal seems to like people and honestly, I HIGHLY doubt the foal will voluntarily jump on someone's shoulders when she grows up. She isn't even doing it now.. the guy is lifting her up. And unless he does this EVERY single day, giving her cookies and treats for dancing with him, I honestly doubt this will develop into some sort of dangerous thing. Look, she follows him when he walks away, and he gives her a good scratch. Not a rough slap... come on guys, give the old dude a break. I've seen Russians do stranger things, lol.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

He should be wearing a helmet...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NannonsWhiskey (Oct 14, 2010)

Snookeys said:


> I really don't think this is that big of a deal... Yeah, it's kind weird, but that foal isn't abused or neglected or hurt. The guy was just playing. The foal seems to like people and honestly, I HIGHLY doubt the foal will voluntarily jump on someone's shoulders when she grows up. She isn't even doing it now.. the guy is lifting her up. And unless he does this EVERY single day, giving her cookies and treats for dancing with him, I honestly doubt this will develop into some sort of dangerous thing. Look, she follows him when he walks away, and he gives her a good scratch. Not a rough slap... come on guys, give the old dude a break. I've seen Russians do stranger things, lol.


 
Exactly what I was thinking myself


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Snookeys said:


> I really don't think this is that big of a deal... Yeah, it's kind weird, but that foal isn't abused or neglected or hurt. The guy was just playing. The foal seems to like people and honestly, I HIGHLY doubt the foal will voluntarily jump on someone's shoulders when she grows up. She isn't even doing it now.. the guy is lifting her up. And unless he does this EVERY single day, giving her cookies and treats for dancing with him, I honestly doubt this will develop into some sort of dangerous thing. Look, she follows him when he walks away, and he gives her a good scratch. Not a rough slap... come on guys, give the old dude a break. I've seen Russians do stranger things, lol.


i agree, he's not hurting the foal as far as I can see =/


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Yeah, I think it's one of those situations where you WANT to be offended because it just seems so disrespectful and rude (the guy looks half drunk to boot), but realistically, I don't know that I can find much "physically" wrong with it.

It's a toss up if the foal will learn to jump on people, it looks so docile natured it's just like "whatever, you're an idiot". Actually, that is a REALLY good looking foal, I'm a little jealous.

I'll join the ranks of just scratching my head and going "why????"


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> the guy looks half drunk to boot


Russian + Drunk = same thing. Hahaha jk ;]


----------



## LadyGaGa (Oct 13, 2010)

Silly man really...he could injure himself or the foal or both....
But like the previous few posts i dont think its abuse, or cruelty (foals play on each others backs in the field all day long in similar ways)...but i do think he is a foolish twit...


----------



## Regan7312 (Jul 5, 2010)

i dont think it is that huge of a deal either..its just stupid.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

But it's a habit someone will have to break that foal of when it gets older. Why teach a horse something like that when you know it will cause problems later on??


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

^

If he had trained the foal to jump up, I'd agree. I've seen that go horribly wrong. However, being a wingnut and picking the foal up - the foal doesn't seem that thrilled, I'd be surprised if he suddenly started doing it as an adult when he's probably going to end up suffering horrible flashbacks when he's 4. :lol:


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> But it's a habit someone will have to break that foal of when it gets older. Why teach a horse something like that when you know it will cause problems later on??


He isn't teaching the foal anything. He's playing with it. Unless he is giving it treats and giving it a cue to jump on its shoulders, consistently doing this daily and asking the foal to voluntarily jump up, he isn't _teaching_ it anything. He is physically lifting the horse up, dragging it along, and then plopping it down. Yeah it's weird, but I HIGHLY doubt this filly will be jumping on peoples' shoulders when she gets older.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

I think its kind of cute. 
But I wouldn't be doing that to a foal anytime soon. He didn't teach the foal to jump up, he picked it up. 
It was a stupid thing to do, I admit, but I really don't see anything wrong with it.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_I think some members on this thread need to rethink what is cruel and abusive versus what is not the greatest idea in the world.... No offense, just how I see it. _

_The guy isnt the sharpest tool in the box, but it was pretty funny to see him dancing with a super cute foal. He didnt teach the foal anything as he picked the foals legs up and placed them where he wanted them. BOTH times. Then gave the foal a pat for putting up with him doing it. _

_Would you guys be upset if someone did this to a dog? Probably not. You would laugh. Same thing, different animal. People send videos of their dogs dancing with them into Americas Funniest Home Videos. _

_**disclaimer....some dogs do get taught to dance with their owner, but most have to put up with us making them do it. We give them a pet after for them putting up with it.**_


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

It looks like the foals like "what the hell is he doing?"

I dont think its really bad


----------



## LusitanoLover (Oct 2, 2010)

GreyRay said:


> He should be wearing a helmet...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_










I bet they can't even buy them in that area! 

I've never seen that sort of thing done to a foal before, but I have seen foals wandering around the yard like overgrown puppies in Spain. They are really people friendly and do seem to grow into nice calm horses. 

The mare is probably hobbled so she can graze safely on what little grass is available. In these very poor countries, the horse is a vital part of the economy, and that breeding mare will form an important part of the owners livelihood. But they just make do with what they have, which may not be fenced paddocks and nice barns.

It only annoyed me because the foal seemed a bit fed up with it, but on the other hand, not so much that it tried to stop it!


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

I would have just changed the way the guy slapped the horse. It wasn't that hard, but it drives me up the wall. But I've seen top riders do it, too. 

Oh, and maybe how he just dropped the foal. 
But whatever, that's a cute (AND REALLY CALM!) foal


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Thought of this today.

What that guy did is no different than me occasionally picking up my dog's front paws and dancing around the house with him. I'm not teaching my dog to jump up on me, I just pick him up. (he doesn't really care to dance for too long anyway). And it doesn't hurt him.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

GreyRay said:


> He should be wearing a helmet...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

I laughed over that one for awhile.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

GreyRay said:


> He should be wearing a helmet...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Too late, damage appears to be already done! :wink:

Not the best idea, but that foal is really calm. Didn't try to get away from the man after either. To each their own I guess.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

The guy looks drunk to me, and I don't think it's a good idea, but baby wasn't hurt and he seemed to be curious about the whole "game". However if he's doing it every day - then hmmmmmmmmmm...... helmet not gonna help much when that baby will grow up.


----------



## SlapLeather (Oct 7, 2010)

It was the guys attitude I found offensive. He seemed to be just making fun of the horse. 

I've done the same with a dog, but it was in genuine fun and appreciation of my dog. To me, it seemed the attitude of the people was to just make a mockery of the horse.

I mean, maybe no big deal, but that's how I saw it.


----------



## DanniS (Oct 1, 2010)

sweet little foal, and no doubt if he does get older and do some damage he will get punished for it.....its a shame to see such a kind genuine animal be made a fool!


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

didn't really bother me. kind of funny really. the filly did not seem too put out about it and she is certainly learning to be handled in different ways.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

P.S. why is it drunk people never get hurt


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Drunk people dont get hurt because they are normally relaxed. _

_I dont really think it is fair to say that this man is drunk. There is no way to tell if he is or not and saying that he is means passing unfair judgement. Someone said drunk/Russian = Same thing. That is definately stereotyping someone. Its like saying all blondes are dumb. Considering that there is possibly Russians/Russian decendants on this forum, I think this comment was rude and distasteful._


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

VelvetsAB said:


> _Drunk people dont get hurt because they are normally relaxed. _
> 
> _I dont really think it is fair to say that this man is drunk. There is no way to tell if he is or not and saying that he is means passing unfair judgement. Someone said drunk/Russian = Same thing. That is definately stereotyping someone. Its like saying all blondes are dumb. Considering that there is possibly Russians/Russian decendants on this forum, I think this comment was rude and distasteful._


It's also been made clear that I was joking, as is everyone else.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

Ya, I think the drunk comment was all in fun and made because the guy was acting so goofy.


----------

